# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour Bangkok - Pattaya (4 ngày 3 đêm)

## luongle.bgvn

*Tour du lịch Bangkok – Pattaya*
*(Chương trình: 4 ngày 3 đêm)*
_Tọa lạc ở hữu ngạn sông Chao Phraya, Bangkok là thủ đô và là thành phố lớn nhất của Thái Lan, là trung tâm của các hoạt động chính trị, thương mại, công nghiệp và văn hóa… Thành phố Bangkok có tốc độ phát triển về kinh tế rất nhanh ở vùng Đông Nam Á được sánh ngang hàng với cả Hồng Kông và Singapore; có diện tích khoảng 1.600 km2 với khoảng hơn 8 triệu dân, mật độ dân xếp thứ 1 toàn châu Á._
*Ngày 1 - Hà Nội - Bangkok – Pattaya (Ăn trưa, tối)*
Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay đi Bangkok (VN 831: 09h30 - 11h20). Tới sân bay SUVARNABHUMI, ôtô đón Quý khách khởi hành đi Pattaya - Thành phố nghỉ mát đẹp nổi tiếng vùng Đông Nam Á, trên đường đi Đoàn ghé thăm Sriracha Tiger Zoo - xem chương trình biểu diễn cá sấu và hổ. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm khách sạn Golden Beach*** hoặc tương đương.
*Ngày 2 – Pattaya  (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách đi tàu cao tốc tham quan Đảo San Hô - Quý khách có thể tham dự các trò chơi như: dù bay, câu cá, lướt ván, lái Scooter trên mặt biển, thám hiểm dưới đáy biển…(tự thanh toán). Ăn trưa.
 Đoàn tham quan Trung tâm vàng bạc đá quý lớn nhất Đông Nam Á - nơi trưng bày các loại đá quý đẹp nổi tiếng, đặc biệt là khối hồng ngọc (Ruby) nặng nhất thế giới, cung cấp những thông tin bổ ích về quá trình khai thác, chế tác đá quý tại Thái Lan và trên thế giới, Vườn nhiệt đới Nong Nooch với nhiều giống hoa lan quý hiếm, xem biểu diễn những tiết mục đặc sắc phản ánh lịch sử và văn hóa Thái Lan: múa Thái, đấu võ Thái, kịch…, xem các loài chim, thú biểu diễn, đặc biệt là tiết mục biểu diễn của voi (Elephant show - voi đi xe đạp, voi đá bóng, voi mát xa, voi vẽ tranh)….
 Ăn tối. Đoàn thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ALCAZA Show - chương trình nghệ thuật chuyên nghiệp, hiện đại, mang màu sắc của nhiều quốc gia do các diễn viên chuyển đổi giới tính biểu diễn. Đoàn tự do dạo chơi tại Khu phố "Walking Street" náo nhiệt kéo dài tới tận 03h00 sáng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*Ngày 3 - Pattaya – Bangkok  (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Đoàn quay về Bangkok, trên đường về xe đưa Quý khách ghé tham quan Cửa hàng Yến sào và Mật ong, tham quan Trại Rắn (Snake farm) - Trung tâm nghiên cứu về rắn và nọc rắn - tìm hiểu quá trình bắt, nuôi rắn lấy nọc độc và xem biểu diễn xiếc rắn, Vườn Bướm (Butterfly Garden), thăm Trung tâm đồ da.
 Chiều: Đoàn tham quan Vườn thú lộ thiên Safari World - nơi tập trung các loại thú quý hiếm trên thế giới, xem các chương trình biểu diễn đặc biệt với các loài thú như khỉ, chim, cá heo..., màn trình diễn Điệp viên 007. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm khách sạn Grand Ville hoặc tương đương.
*Ngày 4 - Bangkok - Hà Nội* *(Ăn sáng)*
 Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Đoàn tham quan Chùa Phật Vàng - nơi cất giữ bức tượng Phật bằng vàng nguyên khối nặng 5,5 tấn có lịch sử hơn 700 năm. Vimarnmek Mansion - Cung điện Hoàng gia vào thời vua Rama V (tức vua Chulalongkorn), là công trình xây dựng hoàn toàn bằng gỗ tếch (teak) lớn nhất thế giới, có lối kiến trúc đậm chất Thái Lan đồng thời chịu ảnh hưởng phương Tây. Cung điện Vimarnmek từng bị bỏ hoang cho đến khi Hoàng hậu Sirikit cho trùng tu lại vào năm 1982. Kể từ đó đến nay, Cung điện Vimarnmek trở thành Bảo tàng Vua Rama V với những hiện vật giá trị giúp Quý khách tìm hiểu một phần cuộc sống Nhà Vua và Hoàng gia Thái Lan. Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đáp máy bay về Việt Nam (VN 830: 12h20 - 14h10). Xe đón và đưa Quý khách từ sân bay Nội Bài về Hà Nội, chia tay Đoàn, kết thúc chuyến đi.
*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH DU LỊCH: 6.950.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 16 khách)*
** Bao gồm:
*-_ Vé máy bay khứ hồi HAN - BKK - HAN, Lệ phí sân bay quốc tế, phụ thu nhiên liệu HK
 - Khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm thành phố (02ng**ười/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3ng**ười/phòng.
 - Các bữa ăn theo ch*ư*ơng trình, vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần một.
 - Ph***ương tiện vận chuyển trong và ngoài nước: xe du lịch máy lạnh đời mới.
 - H***ướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt, Bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD/ vụ.
_** Không bao gồm:
*_- Phí làm hộ chiếu, chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là, phòng đơn, thuế VAT._
* * Ghi chú:
*_- Khách đi bằng hộ chiếu, trẻ em có hộ chiếu riêng hoặc chung cùng bố, mẹ còn hạn trên 6 tháng.
 - Trẻ em dư*ới 2 tuổi thu 40% 2 - d*ưới 12 tuổi thanh toán 75% giá tour (ngủ cùng ng*ười lớn); từ 12 tuổi trở lên thanh toán bằng ng*ười lớn_.
_- Gía trên không áp dụng cho dịp cao điểm như: 30/4 & 01/5,Quốc khánh, Noel, Tết, Hội chợ Quốc tế_
_- Gía trên áp dụng cho đoàn khởi hành từ Hà Nội - Đoàn 15 ng*ười lớn mới có HDV Việt Nam theo đoàn_. 
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Chi nhánh: 199 Chùa Chuông – TP. Hưng Yên*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0461/ Hotline: 0975 410 995 – Ms Lương*
*Email:  sale2.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

